#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  4M - Adeia: Γενικά

## DirectionLess

Παιδιά, 

  Έχετε άποψη σχετικά με το εν λόγω πρόγραμμα ; Σκεφτόμουν πολύ σοβαρά αυτό της Insoft αλλά μετά παρατήρησα ότι το ADEIA ενσωματώνει (με τη μορφή module) αρκετές επιπλέον δυνατότητες (θερμομόνωση κλπ κλπ), οπότε μου άνοιξε την όρεξη. Η ερώτηση δηλαδή, έχει να κάνει κυρίως με την αξιοπιστία, την ευκολία χρήσης του προγράμματος και την υποστήριξη της 4Μ (δεν έχω ιδέα τι παίζει μ' αυτούς). Τέλος, σε τι κόστος κυμαίνεται η ετήσια "συντήρηση" (οι καινούριοι συντελεστές λ, ένσημα ΙΚΑ κλπ).


      Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## lightname

Μην το πάρεις

----------


## Xάρης

Εφόσον το πρόγραμμα είναι παραμετρικό, που δεν νομίζω να μην είναι, θα εισάγεις μόνος σου τα νέα ΕΤΑ, λ, ΙΚΑ κ.λπ. και δεν χρειάζεται "συντήρηση".

Ο κανονισμός θερμομόνωσης αναμένεται να αλλάξει σύντομα.
Στο μεταξύ μπορείς να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου με excel (έχω ανεβάσει στα downloads *ΑΥΤΟ*) ή με το πρόγραμμα του *iliekater* που θα το βρεις στο mic...gr.

----------


## DirectionLess

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες παιδιά !

@Χάρης : Ναι, το είδα, έχεις κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά ! Του άλλου συναδέλφου δεν το έχω τσεκάρει αλλά θα το πράξω ευθύς αμέσως.

@lightname : Πες ρε συ κάτι παραπάνω. Πως, που, γιατί ;

----------


## lightname

1. Έχασα το USB stick στην μετακόμιση και με υποχρέωσαν να αγοράσω άλλο.
2. Αν βάλεις βγάλεις κανένα USB stick ή κανέναν εξωτερικό δίσκο, πρέπει να κάνεις επανεγκατάσταση και να πάρεις τηλ. να σου δώσουν κωδικούς. Ναι, σωστά κατάλαβες, κλειδώνει και με κλειδί USB και με κωδικούς. Υπόψη ότι χρησιμοποιώ και άλλα προγράμματα με Alladin κλείδωμα, αλλά δεν αντιμετώπισα τέτοια προβλήματα. 
3. Αφού ξανακάνεις εγκατάσταση από το CD, μετά πρέπει να κατεβάσεις τις αναβαθμίσεις από το Site. Αλλιώς μπορεί να έχεις πρόβλημα με τα αρχεία σου.
4. Η έννοια της συνδρομής για τέτοια προγράμματα είναι γελοία αλλά την απαιτούν

----------


## Athan

Eγώ το έχω, αλλά ευτυχώς δεν είχα μέχρι σήμερα τα σχετικά προβλήματα.

Δεν έχω πείρα από άλλα αντίστοιχα, αλλά τη δουλειά μου την κάνω.

Θέλει λίγη προσοχή με τις εκτυπώσεις - δηλ. λίγη επεξεργασία παραπάνω.

Τώρα τελευταία η υποστήριξη είναι ικανοποιητική. (κόστος ~80Ε ετησίως)

Βέβαια από την άλλη υπάρχουν πλέον και τα αντοίστοιχα προγράμματα των συναδέλφων (όπως αναφέρει ο Χάρης.

----------


## TRaiNZZZ

Έχω το ADEIA plus (όχι το αρχ/κο προς θεου!!). Δεν θα το εκθειάσω, ουτε θα το κράξω. Τέτοια προγράμματα τα βαριέμαι ούτως ή άλλως, οπότε δεν μπαίνω καν στην λογική να σε πείσω να το πάρεις ή όχι. Την δουλειά μου την κάνω πάντως μια χαρα (φορολογικά, θερμομόνωση, εκκο, χιλιοστά, πυρασφάλεια, υδρευση/αποχετευση). Το usb είναι αλήθεια ότι είναι μειονέκτημα γιατί πρέπει να το προσέχεις ώς κόρη οφθαλμού. Για τις συνδρομές ουδέν σχόλιον.

----------

